# Colt Pony Pocketlite .380 - looking for parts



## JohnnyFlake

Living in Nevada, I have a CCW and after trying various small handguns, settled on my Colt Pony Pocketlite .380 and my carry piece. It's hot here most of the time and very hard to conceal a handgun. The Pony fits in my front pocket, unnoticed using a DeSantis GunHide Holster. Anyway, I realize that Wolf Parts are available, however, I would really love to find a few new Colt Parts, namely a set of recoil springs, recoil guide rod and end cap. I checked with Colt and they no longer supply parts. Does anyone know where I may be able to locate them? Any advice will be appreciated.

Johnny


----------



## Captain Crunch

www.e-gunparts.com


----------



## Baldy

Wolff will take care of most of that. Youn might try this outfit too.
http://www.e-gunparts.com/ Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Thanks for the links guys. I'll check them out.

With respect to Wolff, they only have their brand, aftermarket parts available, they do not offer original Colt Parts as well, do they?

Johnny


----------



## conipc

*parts*

Call Jack First co; they have the most-needed parts. They have a website, but you have to order by phone. Also check the colt website links for another one, I think Johnson, that has a schematic and some parts...


----------

